# Questions about PAT?



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone know the weight of the hanging bag used in the seperation event of the PAT? How about the weight of the dummy for the dummy drag?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

I believe the dummy weighs about 140lb's. Could be 150.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Go on HRD's website and look at the packet that the doctor reads.....it has all the info...bag is i think 75lbs and dummy 145lbs. I am taking this test on May 12 but have done it before a year ago.....it is not that bad. I slipped on the floor during the dummy drag and ended up throwing the dummy past the line and still made it under the time.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

gee, the slip wouldnt have anything to with the spotless housekeeping that is done in that gym huh?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Very true. Ever since the academy I run 5 times a week and even though the PAT is not that difficult, those slips can kill you on time. Last time I passed, but I also bought some spray tack and put it on my sneakers for better traction.....still slipped, but at least it was not on the obsticle course.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

The only part that gives me a hard time is the bag pull down. I'm a lightweight and I think the resistance wieght is the same as my body weight. The running part would have been alot easier if they would mop the floors every once in a while.


----------

